# Catimor beans ?



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys,

Anyone have information about Catimor ? Is it Arabica varieties or Robusta varieties???


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Google finds :

Catimor - Catimor is a cross between Timor coffee (resistant to rust) and Caturra coffee. It was created in Portugal in 1959. Maturation is early and production is very high with yields equal to or greater than the yield of other commercial coffee varietals. For this reason the method of fertilization and shade must be monitored very closely. The Catimor T-8667 descendants are relatively small in stature, but have large coffee fruits and seeds. The Catimor line T-5269 is strong and adapts well to lower regions between 2,000-3,000 feet with annual rainfall over 3,000 mm. T-5175 is very productive and robust, but can have problems at either very high or very low altitudes. At low altitudes there is almost no difference in cup quality between Catimor and the other commercial coffee varietals, but at elevations greater than 4,000 feet Bourbon, Caturra, and Catuai have a better cup quality.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has Bean say :

Catimor is a cross between Timor coffee (resistant to leaf rust a big problem at the moment in central America) and Caturra coffee. It was created in of all places Portugal in 1959.

It grows and produces fruit very quickly and has a very high yields, pest resistant and leaf rust resistant and will grow at much lower altitudes well in comparison to to many other commercial varietals. Sounds perfect, but problems come in the cup quality. Timor has its feet in the robusta species (hence all these lovely benefits) but robusta is not known for being tasty.


----------



## Anthony Nguyen (Oct 18, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Has Bean say :
> 
> Catimor is a cross between Timor coffee (resistant to leaf rust a big problem at the moment in central America) and Caturra coffee. It was created in of all places Portugal in 1959.
> 
> It grows and produces fruit very quickly and has a very high yields, pest resistant and leaf rust resistant and will grow at much lower altitudes well in comparison to to many other commercial varietals. Sounds perfect, but problems come in the cup quality. Timor has its feet in the robusta species (hence all these lovely benefits) but robusta is not known for being tasty.


very great information but as I know some green beans supplier believe that "catimor is Arabica" Althought The "timor" part is from the Timor Hybrid ( maybe they tried to cheat me). because its quality little better than others Robusta varieties? ( my opinion is its flavor run out very quick and Catimor's acidity is too harsh compared to Kenyan or Ethiopian varieties, which have very pleasant acidity, so I prefer to roast it a bit darker ,Full City or more or longer, which will mute the acidity)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Has Bean Catimor was of excellent standard, if I wasnt told I would have believed it to be 100% Arabica. I guess it boils down to location, soil, care and attention. Focusing on quality.


----------

